
Cognitive function decreases in over-40s working more than 25 hours per week [pdf] - darrhiggs
https://www.melbourneinstitute.com/downloads/working_paper_series/wp2016n07.pdf
======
T-A
This begs the question: what about under-40s working more than 25 hours per
week?

